

LinkedIn Dark Patterns: Why Your Friends Keep Spamming You to Sign Up - Upwad0n
https://medium.com/@danrschlosser/linkedin-dark-patterns-3ae726fe1462

======
josep2
In my experience LinkedIn produces 97% spam the 3% of value they produce is so
valuable that it keeps me there. All of the jobs I've worked in my career have
come from a LinkedIn hook up. Additionally I have helped friends network into
jobs through it. I wish they would clean things up a bit, however.

